# VB3 Upgrade



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Today will be the test of VB3. Hopefully things will work out well and we will keep it. Please report any problems here.


----------



## numby (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry to say danrak, I don't like the dullness of the grey... Makes it harder to focus at 6:30 in the morning..  Other then that, It seems to be laid out okay. Just don't like the Grey...
Unless I missed the clicky tab, I'll miss the "view todays posts"


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Like the layout. It may take a while to get used to, but I like the VB3. 

The grey, I'm not sure about now. Its a bit.....Different. Lets give it a couple of weeks and see how this works. I don't like it now, but I'm only just now seeing it for the first time. 

Do we just have to use the IP for now? The Link on that page isn't working for me.

And the final thing. What's with the "Off the Scale" thing next to my post count? Is that like an as yet unconfigured ranking scale or something?

EDIT: Numby, its a bit more complicated, but go to advanced search, right next to the quicksearch box. And then you can search for posts from "My Last Visit" and "Newer" Works pretty well. :bandit:


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

*Liking the new format more each day*

Just takes a little getting used to.

But I do have one issue - the CensorBot. It is taking out strings from within words. This can really hinder our attempts to help others, since file names like lsass.exe have part removed. I know what it is, and so do others, but the person looking for help may not, or is may be misidentified.

I don't know if you can do anything about this, but it would really help.

Other than that, great job on the upgrade, and excellent response to the crash!


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

I have noted a couple of threads where my mod tools weren't available, but I checked every thread I've visited, and there have only been 3. Odd, since they were all areas that I mod, but that is part of the shake out.

I like it! BTW, thanks for "Today's Posts". I sent you a PM about the censorbot; I think we need to tweak it, not dump it. Unless, of course, want to cir***vent the entire issue. :bandit:

(Just joking...yes, it is fixed!).


----------

